# cast net



## Hawgbait (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it legal to use a cast net to catch bait in sc and if so is there a limit?


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

In SC for some reason unknown to me, you are suppose to have a Saltwater fishing license to net baitfish. $10

Oh - and no limit on the baitfish


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I never heard of such a thing. As far as I know you do not need a license to throw a cast net for bait

You do need a license to fish out of a boat, or to harvest oysters and clams


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Trust me I thought the same thing and yes it is true you DO NEED A LICENSE for baitfish. You can catch all the shrimp you want with your net and you don't need one, but if you plan to catch mullet, pinfish, etc you do need one. I actually wrote emails to the SC DNR and tried to have them change the law but I got the response that stated that there is other fish that can be catch with a net besides baitfish, fish that are not considered gamefish, such as spot, sheephead,black drum,etc. So for this reason you are activly fishing so you need a license. Just buy one instead of getting a ticket, they are very strict on this as I got checked last year. Do a search and you will find my thread from last year


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

since i posted that reply i spoke to a warden. IF YOU ARE CATCHING BAIT, YOU DO NOT NEED A LICENSE. IF YOU ARE FISHING FOR EDIBLE (LARGE) FISH, YOU DO NEED A LICENSE. Just don't have a 20 in redfish in your bait bucket DUH


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

imo, 10 dollars for a license is cheap, plus u can go clam digging and oyster colelcting. and i have tried(unsucessfully try to net a good 20-24 inch red drum i nthe surf before). same thign with sheepshead(attempted but missed). bluefish can be commonly caught in cast net(mostly 5 inchers or smalelr but an eating size one occastionalyl gets netted). i have also heard of eating size spots, croaker, flounder, and pompano caught from a cast net.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

granted, you cant help catching a large fish if one happens to swim past as you throw your net, but if you're netting bait, it's OK. If you have a bucket of 10 inch spot.....you're fishing. A bucket of finger mullet, baby spot or even 4 inch menhaden....thats bait. no license needed.. common sense dictates your bait catching excursion.

nobody wants to poach fish. nobody wants to pay a fine. 
Bait is bait, food is food....we all should know the difference.

I feel that if you don't know the difference....don't throw a net....hahahhaha


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*cast netting*

Ok, what if i have a 12 inch mullet ? have caught these before in cast net,maybe not quite 12 but close. would be glad to pat 10 for license but i think it is 50 for out of staters.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

mullet isn't considered a food fish. I've casted up nets full of mullet. It's considered a bait fish...lets split hairs


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Spot aren't gamefish, can't you keep large spot for bait? You're fishing with a cast net but if you caught them with a hook and line from the pier/surf you wouldn't need a license, that's what gets me. Either way I always buy a combo hunting/fishing and a saltwater license.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys,
You REEEEEEELY don't want Mr Green Jeans making the call on this one. The SCDNR rule book CLEARLY states that you need a saltater fishing license for cast netting ANYTHING other than shrimp.

This question comes up 4 or 5 times a year and the answer is always the same. I HAVE watched a Warden write tickets for people cast netting finger mullet.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I come down every year for vacation and for ten bucks it is the least expensive part of our trip. I spend more than that when I walk in the door of Basspro. I'm down for a week so that's about 2 bucks a day. If I got a ticket I would catch more grief than that from my wife. Some things you just can't explain the reasoning.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

njreloader said:


> ... If I got a ticket I would catch more grief than that from my wife...



AHHH, yes. $10 well spent no doubt!

cheers
jerry


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

all right let me toss this one to you then. what about a cast net on private property like a campground or a resort that has brackish water lakes?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

unless the campgroudn has specific rules, cast nets acan mbe used practically anywhere9unless signs are psoted)


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

The Skink said:


> since i posted that reply i spoke to a warden. IF YOU ARE CATCHING BAIT, YOU DO NOT NEED A LICENSE. IF YOU ARE FISHING FOR EDIBLE (LARGE) FISH, YOU DO NEED A LICENSE. Just don't have a 20 in redfish in your bait bucket DUH


There is no way for them to know your intent!!!!You DO NEED A LICENSE FOR ANYTHING BESIDES SHRIMP. Beware...don't listen to this guy unless you have money to throw away by paying a ticket.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

He sounds like a pier junky and the piers in SC pay for a license that covers your fishing, but otherwise you will need a license by the SC law.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*cast net regs*

scdnr regs. any cast netting other than shrimp requires a recreational saltwater license. 11$ for 14 days for out of staters. well worth it.steve


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just look on the SC DNR website regs under nets, gill nets, and castnets. Plainly stated there. If you are not on a pier they will get you for catching baitfish w/o license with a castnet. A hard head makes a soft ars. I think the hispanics have a lot to do with that rule. $50 ticket vs $10 license.:--|


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

And to think we beat this one a couple times a year.

It just shows how different people interpret things differently.
Current regulations page 23, center of the page: 
Cast Nets (Other than Shrimp)
Permits/Licenses: Saltwater Recreational Fisheries License.


----------

